# Adventure before dementia



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Now arrived at Gairloch and camped behind the Mill hotel. What a view over the loch. Staying for two nights and then to Sky.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You spelt dementia wrong. :roll:

Have a good trip.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> You spelt dementia wrong. :roll:
> 
> Have a good trip.
> 
> Pete


You read dementia wrong [Ok maybe he edited it after your post]

AND

You spelt Peter wrong :lol:

Geoff

P.S. Where you going this year, Pete?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *nicholsong wrote :- * You read dementia wrong [Ok maybe he edited it after your post]


Not if you read blobby's signature. :wink:

Pete

ps pm'd you Geoff.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You spelt Sky wrong also :lol: 

tony


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

maybe the answer is in the title,   
Misty


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I stayed on that site for a couple of nights last year - fantastic views, especially if you're pitched by the wall as we were.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Whatever, I am still going to Sky. Skype or whatever you call it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Blobby

in my e-mail notification of your post the text was 

"Whatever, I am still going green to Sky. Skype or whatever you call it. :lol: :lol: :lol:" Must have been a fast 'Edit'

Bravo - keep Skye 'green'

'Sky blue' never was my favourite colour :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I see the pedants are awake again. Good morning gentlemens.

Colin


----------

